# tats n 88s



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*checkem out live. just delivered and they are in pristine condition!*


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

:dribble: Nice. Vacuum packed! :dribble:


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

great.. now my keyboard has drool over it....


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

yummy. two great tastes that taste great together....


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*i just reorganized the humi to make way for the new additions and am happy to say that i made it through another winter successfully. no lost soldiers two years in a row. i did a little inspection and found more plume than i know what to do with. the opus', the ashton puro sol, one of my cabaiguans are starting to get some patches. these are signs that my cigars were happy over the winter!*


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *i just reorganized the humi to make way for the new additions and am happy to say that i made it through another winter successfully. no lost soldiers two years in a row. i did a little inspection and found more plume than i know what to do with. the opus', the ashton puro sol, one of my cabaiguans are starting to get some patches. these are signs that my cigars were happy over the winter!*


Nice Matt and those Tats n 88s look tasssty


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I had a feeling when I saw the pick it was gonna be a post from you. Keep stocking up on the verocu's


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

jitzy said:


> I had a feeling when I saw the pick it was gonna be a post from you. Keep stocking up on the verocu's


*
no doubt. you have to. they are getting really rare. i am trying to up my west and east collection cause once they are gone, i think they are gone for good.*


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow. sweet. enjoy thoses


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Nice! I bet those won't last long enough to plume!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

That is an amazing picture of some sweet-looking cigars. [sitting here quite jealous]


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Matt, you had just better send all of those to me for safe keeping. You never know when you could have humi problems:biggrin: That's just the way this fellow Illinois BOTL rolls. Flint


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't know what to do but drool. I had my first east coast the other day and it's a shame that these are not being made any more.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

That is an awesome sight - two of my favorites.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Sweet pick-up!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Pickups!!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

those are some tasty looking 5ers


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice Matt. Those Tats look great!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great cigars!!!:dribble:


----------



## aCIDhEAD (Mar 31, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> great.. now my keyboard has drool over it....


and you say i drool an awful lot..lol


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Those West coast Tat's are unbelievable.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grab!!! :dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------

